# Necron Vanguard army help



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everybody! 
I have long thought about starting a themed necron army which concentrates at manovrability and fire power, a sort of Vanguard army. I'm playing around battle Scribes with different ideas but I do not have any necron dex. But I have four questions. 
1) is it correct that destroyers only can be taken in squads up to 5 strong? 
2) what ways of transportation is available for immortals? Can they not take ghost arks? 
3) is triarch Preatorians jump infantry? 
4) would an army of destroyers and preatorians be tankes every game?  

Thanks!


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea for a themed necron army. I can answer all of your questions now, but in two weeks there is going to be another necron codex released, so the answers may change.
1) Yes, max is 5 in a squad, but 3 of them can be upgraded to heavy destroyers.
2) Immortals cannot be transported in a ghost ark, but can be transported in a night scythe (15 of them) or be placed by a monolith during the game. (any sized unit)
3) Triarch Praetorians are jump infantry.
4) Im not really sure what you mean by the last question, but I can tell you destroyers/heavy destroyers are very good from long range, and praetorians can be good too.


----------

